# How do you deal with the lack of energy?



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi.I've been diagnosed 2 years ago. My first flare up lasted 1 years. Since then it comes and goes. I'm lucky this time because I don't seem to have cramps. The second most annoying thing beside cramps, according to me, is the contstant feeling of tiredness. Since I became ill, 2 years ago, my level of energy considerably dropped even when I'm not in a flare up. But when I get an actualy flare up, I could sleep my life away.I take naps during the weekend and go to be ealry during week days, but how do you deal with this lack of energy? I have to go to work and I'm so tired that my mind is drifting away from work. I can't clean up the house, so my boyfriend has to do it by himself. I can't go out at all because I'm too tired.Is there any medication for that? Or any natural treatment ? Or is it something that you have to deal with for the rest of the flare up. (seriously hoping this one won't last a whole year)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you mentioned this fatigue to your Dr?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried the LEVITY thing.LightExerciseVitamins20 minutes of natural sunlight outdoors every day20 minutes of light exercise (usually combined with the sunlight)Vitamines.B-50Selenium-200 mgsVitamin D--400 mgs a day.http://thebodyblues.com/ is a link about it. It has been tested in a clinical trial so may be worth giving a shot.Also make sure you are getting good sleep at night. Room dark, quiet and cool enough. Try to go to bed and get up at the same time every day. Long naps during the day only mess up your sleep at night so limit to 20 minute "power naps".This physically depressed thing (more body symptoms than low mood) can also be treated with antidepressants, but I'd see if the LEVITY thing works for you first.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Kathleen,thanks for your kind words and quick reply. You alway help me a lot. I currently take on a daily basisB12Folic AcidB6+Calcium combinedI already am on antidressants, Celexa 20mg and I get 30mins of sunlight everyday, when I go to work. I don't know if it helps but I'm sitting by a window that gets a lot of light too.I'm not sure if I can combine a lot of vitamins together without it being bad for my health. I'll ask at the drugstore. As for the link you provided it's not working for me. Maybe because of the firewall at work.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The link works for me. Hopefully you can see it at home.The B-50 would replace the individual B vitamins you are already taking (it has all the B's and the folic acid in it, not just certain ones) however B vitamins are hard to OD on as the excess comes out in the urine pretty quickly (why they can make your pee really yelllow in color, at least one of them is really bright yellow in color).Vitamin D is something that tends to be really low in most people and it is hard to OD on that.I've not heard of too much problems with Selenium, either and it works in combination with these things well.Do you walk to work outside? Because sunlight when you are in a car or a bus doesn't count. It is best when there is no glass between you and it. The best is a combo of walking and sunlight together (even a slow stroll).


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes I go to work by walking. I don't own a car.


----------



## AnjieBaby (Apr 9, 2010)

I think you do need to mention this to a doctor, the symptoms can sound a bit like Fybromyalgia or M.E...probably not, but worth checking anyway? I get very tired too, I think it may just be the strain of coping with IBS on a very regular basis...as in every day!!


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

When I was first diagnosed with IBS, I asked the gastro about the fatigue (the worst symptom for me) and he said that it was just part of IBS but couldn't give me a decent explanation as to why. It's one of those things that they can't really explain but seems to be closely associated with it. I started getting over the fatigue part straight away but the other symptoms stayed with me. You can surmise that it's the stress of dealing with it but I think that it's more than that.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I take a multivitamin mineral whose minerals absorb to the cellular level at more than 90%. When I began taking them I was unable to finish an 8 hr day--and this from someone who was used to working 12-16 hr days--and was falling asleep behind the wheel. That stopped within 10 days. 3 months later I was back to working the longer hours again. Mark


----------

